# What kind of Hours would you work as a Part-Time EMT-B



## hurt88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Reason why I ask is that right now I work 32 hours a week at my current job at 4 days a week. Once I get done with my EMT-B course I would like to get a job as a part-timer and do that while I go to school to become a Paramedic. 

I hear alot of people saying they work 12hour shift or 24 hours shifts etc, etc...so with that said could I be looking at maybe only working 2 or 3 days a week as a part-time EMT-B and basically getting 30-40 hours a week still? Or does it work different from place to place? I'd love to work just 3 days a week at a 12 hour shift and take in 36 hours a week while going to school.


----------



## CAO (Nov 4, 2010)

It really depends on who hires you.

One company I've applied for has a few EMTs who only work a shift every two months or so.


----------



## hurt88 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd hope I'd be able to get something better then 2 shifts a month. Being able to quit my current job and work part-time as a basic while going to school for medic is something I'm really looking forward to so I hope its possible to get atleast 3 days a week or some sort of guarnteed hours.


----------



## rbromme (Nov 4, 2010)

I am a part time EMT-B and I am required to work 32 hours a month I think.  I can sign up for 32 hours a week and then pick up open shifts that are available if I wanted more hours.  Some of the part timers work 60 or 70 hours a week and some do the bare minimum to keep themselves employed. The bigger the company you get on with, the more options that will be available to you.


----------



## CAO (Nov 4, 2010)

That's what they want to work.  Some of the part timers are pulling full time hours.  It mostly depends on what you're willing to work.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 4, 2010)

it depends were you get picked up but I think for part timers 12s are pretty standard. we have a lot of part timers and those with seniority can work as much/little as they want while those with low seniority work 2-5 shifts a month.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 5, 2010)

Many services separate "Part Time" with "Per Diem". Pt denotes a regular shift which equates fewer then 32 or 40 hours a week. PD denotes inconsistent shifts-- although as well, fewer then 32 or 40 hours/week.


----------



## DarkStarr (Nov 5, 2010)

supposed to work? ~32 ... currently working? ~50+


----------



## emt seeking first job (Nov 5, 2010)

You might want to consider working as much as you can to get through the learning curve, then re-asses.


----------

